# System monitoring with e-mail reporting



## ilemur (Mar 2, 2010)

I need a monitoring tool wich can send be an email if domething goes wrong
1. System temps. Installed mbmon - all the sensors were detected but i can't find a simple solution to report overheating by email
2. SMART HDD - installe smartd but as well can't find a tool to send email if a SMART attribute changes


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 2, 2010)

any tool, that can output to stdout, can be redirected to send mails

for example:

```
df -h | mail -s 'Disk Usage' me@example.com
```

The question is how to implement this, one possible solution would be to run cron job....


----------



## kisscool-fr (Mar 5, 2010)

For smartmontools, you have to enable the smart deamon and configure smartd.conf, it will send you an email if it detects something. There are many options you can configure in the smartd.conf. You'll find all the needed help in the man pages. 

You can also redirect daily/weekly/monthly/security mail reports to your real mail address.

I don't know if mbmon can be included in daily reports, maybe the best way is to use cron like said killasmurf86.


----------

